# water seeping through tile - how do I repair/



## NGP (Feb 27, 2014)

Here is my problem. I am a contractor working in a restaurant. The problem is that even small amounts of water on the kitchen floor will seep through the ceramic tile, through the backer board, and leaks through the subfloor in about a half hour. 

I am in the weeds. Is there a repair that doesn't involve ripping everything out and starting again? What causes this?

Any help would be greatly appreciated


----------



## The Coastal Craftsman (Jun 29, 2009)

NGP said:


> Here is my problem. I am a contractor working in a restaurant. The problem is that even small amounts of water on the kitchen floor will seep through the ceramic tile, through the backer board, and leaks through the subfloor in about a half hour. I am in the weeds. Is there a repair that doesn't involve ripping everything out and starting again? What causes this? Any help would be greatly appreciated


Water is getting through the ceramic tile? What type of grout did you use?


----------



## MIKE ANTONETTI (Jul 17, 2012)

Irrelevant what tile or grout, neither is a waterproofer. Oh the fellas are gonna love this one!


----------



## The Coastal Craftsman (Jun 29, 2009)

MIKE ANTONETTI said:


> Irrelevant what tile or grout, neither is a waterproofer. Oh the fellas are gonna love this one!


It's not a waterproofer but if he used a cement grout its gonna let water penetrate vastly quick than epoxy. 

But yeah a membrane would have stopped his subfloor getting flooded for sure.


----------



## EthanB (Sep 28, 2011)

First things first. Did you install this tile? If so, who specced the installation?


----------



## mikeswoods (Oct 11, 2008)

Bottom line----you need to rip it out--reinstall with a proper waterproof foundation---I suggest you look into Hydroban by Latacrete---

Tile and grout are not waterproof---so the backer must be---there are many different methods of creating a water tight backer----

Are you on the hook for this 'repair'?


----------



## GO Remodeling (Apr 5, 2005)

No offense but maybe you should pass on this. There is no easy fix.


----------

